# Ocqueoc Fish ????



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Morning,

I'm going up to look at 80 acres next week that has 1700' of the Ocqueoc river running through it. It's for a new deer camp & is about 12 miles inland. There is always a $$$ premium for river frontage. I have this dream of a "surf & turf" holiday (fishing & deer) Is it worth owning a piece of the Ocqueoc?

I only wondering because I have never really caught too much in the Ocqueoc. Three Steelhead closer to the mouth and about 3-4 little rainbow's. Whats in the river for a medium weight fly fisherman? Am I having a pipe dream here or what?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

ptaustinpete said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm going up to look at 80 acres next week that has 1700' of the Ocqueoc river running through it. It's for a new deer camp & is about 12 miles inland. There is always a $$$ premium for river frontage. I have this dream of a "surf & turf" holiday (fishing & deer) Is it worth owning a piece of the Ocqueoc?
> 
> I only wondering because I have never really caught too much in the Ocqueoc. Three Steelhead closer to the mouth and about 3-4 little rainbow's. Whats in the river for a medium weight fly fisherman? Am I having a pipe dream here or what?


 Decent smallmouth in the lower stretches.Its been a while,but I did catch brookies up above.
Sounds nice!! You will probably be surprized what you will catch!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

If it is above the falls, I don't know how many steelhead and salmon make it past there, but its gotta be great for residential trout. Sounds like it would be a beautiful piece of property.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Next to the Ausable, my favorite place to fish. I have caught browns, rainbows and brookies there, as well as some decent steelhead. I have been fishing it for 20+ years. A beautiful area.


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

ptaustinpete said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm going up to look at 80 acres next week that has 1700' of the Ocqueoc river running through it. It's for a new deer camp & is about 12 miles inland. There is always a $$$ premium for river frontage. I have this dream of a "surf & turf" holiday (fishing & deer) Is it worth owning a piece of the Ocqueoc?
> 
> I only wondering because I have never really caught too much in the Ocqueoc. Three Steelhead closer to the mouth and about 3-4 little rainbow's. Whats in the river for a medium weight fly fisherman? Am I having a pipe dream here or what?


Is this property owned by Elliott family? If so I can give you some personal experience. Dean was a friend of mine before he passed away.


----------

